# Nissan roadside assistance



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

Had a letter this week saying my assistance/recovery runs out when the car is a year old, which is soon. They've offered to renew it obviously....at a cost.

Do we only get a year then?


----------



## GBH (Aug 8, 2008)

Just got mine this week to I assumed it was for the first 3 years...
How wrong was I


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow ok I thought it was a year as well......mind you the dealer never mentioned that the car came with roadside assistance!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Naranja said:


> Had a letter this week saying my assistance/recovery runs out when the car is a year old, which is soon.





Naranja said:


> Do we only get a year then?



You've kind of answered your own question there?


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

LiamGTR said:


> You've kind of answered your own question there?


To be honest the last part was purely a rhetorical question. The letter was a generic Nissan one and didn't mention the GTR anywhere, so I thought it may be different for this vehicle. Also seemed unusual for any car not to be covered for the whole warranty period, in my experience.

Just thought it seemed an interesting point and potentially worthy of discussion. Clearly not to you though. Not even sure why you bothered replying.


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

I am sure I was told it was three years on the GTR when I took delivery at Middlehursts. Does anyone know for sure if this is a **** up or not?


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

srandall said:


> I am sure I was told it was three years on the GTR when I took delivery at Middlehursts. Does anyone know for sure if this is a **** up or not?


I feel pretty sure that ChrisB at MH told me it was 3 years as well when I took delivery in March.


----------



## Nassin (Oct 25, 2009)

My car is over a year old now and I have not had such a letter. I have had a letter from Cobra asking me to renew my annual tracking subscription at £204.00. The warranty is for 3 years, so surley the recovery must run along side it for the same period of time.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

I had this same letter yesterday and I reckon it's relating to normal nissan's not the GTR because if you look in the maintenance book it says that it has 3 years roadside assistance.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

I was told 3 years too inc. european cover


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

*3 year breakdown cover*

I got my letter a few weeks ago and so I called Westway as I was sure it was a mistake. They were going to speak to Ollie and then get back to me. Still not heard anything but I still think it was sent by mistake. Are any of the HPC people still on here?


----------



## RodB (Mar 19, 2008)

Marshalls said one year normally but three years if you take out the service plan, which I did.

Rod


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

I just went to the very helpful new look official nissan website to seek clarification about the duration of breakdown cover. It doesn't have much detail on there but it does say that the GT-R is "going to be unveiled in 2008". Now where did I leave those TARDIS keys?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Not had a letter and my car was a day1 delivery 

Better check this one out!


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

I just found the welcome booklet amongst all the service book, owners manual etc. and have scanned the relevant page.

100% 3 years European Cover as long as the breakdown is warranty related so I suppose it's not full AA / RAC cover like running out of petrol or locking yourself out.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

imattersuk said:


> I just found the welcome booklet amongst all the service book, owners manual etc. and have scanned the relevant page.
> 
> 100% 3 years European Cover as long as the breakdown is warranty related so I suppose it's not full AA / RAC cover like running out of petrol or locking yourself out.


WTF ?

If the car stops working I'll try and work out if it is warranty related before I call for help. Lol


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

It says refer to owners manual for full terms and conditions but unless it's fuel or a really bad puncture ie. tyre comes off rim then I can't think of any reason why they wouldn't come out ?


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

imattersuk said:


> I just found the welcome booklet amongst all the service book, owners manual etc. and have scanned the relevant page.
> 
> 100% 3 years European Cover as long as the breakdown is warranty related so I suppose it's not full AA / RAC cover like running out of petrol or locking yourself out.


Nice one. Thanks for checking that out. I called the HPC today and they weren't sure......


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Just received the very same letter from Nissan...

Nothing that Nissan GB do surprises me anymore...


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

has anyone had this confirmed as Nissan being wrong ?


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

why not phone the number if you've had a letter and check if there is cover in place. I wouldn't wait until you're stuck in the rain on the M6...


----------



## jcg (Oct 7, 2009)

westover nissan have confirmed to me that the breakdown cover runs for the 3 year warranty period (and that the letter we received was sent to new gtr owners in error)


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I received a letter today, did anyone get a clear answer? Obviously whatever/whoever sends out the letters doesn't know...


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I found a sheet in my glove box, that says 3 years


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks, I found the same. I suspect it would be "fun" phoning and being told you didn't have cover. My wife had that experience at the roadside last year with another car, eventually they decided she did have cover but it was exactly what she didn't need at the time.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

3yrs confirmed, image attached plus it's also on page 1 of your service book


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I had the letter back in May and I mentioned it to MH who said it was 3 years and were bemused by the letter.

Looks like no info ever gets digested over at Nissan GB HQ..

But then again, what's new!


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

It's defo 3yrs. 

Spoke to Nissan last week to check Euro cover, they confirmed 3yrs UK and Europe.


----------



## sync1 (May 26, 2010)

imattersuk said:


> I just found the welcome booklet amongst all the service book, owners manual etc. and have scanned the relevant page.
> 
> 100% 3 years European Cover as long as the breakdown is warranty related so I suppose it's not full AA / RAC cover like running out of petrol or locking yourself out.


I got my GT-R today and having been checking manuals and have the exact same booklet as you.

Look closer tho and its says '*upto 3 years*' so its my guess you prob get the first year free and then the option of a further 2 years... for an extra fee.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

sync1 said:


> I got my GT-R today and having been checking manuals and have the exact same booklet as you.
> 
> Look closer tho and its says '*upto 3 years*' so its my guess you prob get the first year free and then the option of a further 2 years... for an extra fee.


No it's up to 3yrs because you may cover more than 60k miles before 3yrs is up


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I wonder if they'll make another mistake and send out an extended warranty offering letter:nervous:


----------

